# Later... with Jools Holland



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm down in Florida for the winter in a RV park and have a Comcast HD DVR, that has their new Xfinity on demand programing.

Free HD movies, music videos, concerts etc.

I found a bunch of later with Jools Holland!

I really miss this show when it was on the Voom network.

Is Dish ever going to bring this show back?

He's still doing these shows, and I forgot how really entertaining he was.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Uh, it's on Ovation, Channel 157. Never went away.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Correct! Has been on Dish right along.....


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Is this an HD channel, or SD?























/


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

SingleAction said:


> Is this an HD channel, or SD?
> 
> It's in SD.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks Paul,

I read that Ovation was suppose to go to HD last year, if so why isn't on Dish?

I've been watching it on Comcast down here on Florida.

I try not to watch any programing in SD


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

You are willing to watch it in SD on Comcast, not Dish?


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

tampa8 said:


> You are willing to watch it in SD on Comcast, not Dish?


If you read my first post I said that Comcast on demand was all HD including Jools Holland!


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree. Watching something in SD now is painful. I stopped watching this program because of that. Also, the version in Ovation is edited. They shorten the program. I remember watching a couple of episodes in Ovation that I had watched in Voom and they had some parts missing.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

SingleAction said:


> I'm down in Florida for the winter in a RV park and have a Comcast HD DVR, that has their new Xfinity on demand programing.
> 
> Free HD movies, music videos, concerts etc.
> 
> ...


If you have a broadband connection to your E* DVR there are on demand programs available, some for free! I recently downloaded a David Bowie special from "Concert TV" (whose logo looks like the old "Tube" logo with the colors removed). The program was free, lasted 45 minutes with no commercials, and was compiled from Bowie's appearances on *Later with Jools Holland!*. The only thing you may not appreciate is that it was SD only (some on demand programs are available in both HD & SD).


----------

